# New Macbook user having Problems w/Airport and Router



## redbloodangel (Feb 24, 2008)

I began with 2 PC's running WindowsXP. I have a Netgear WGR614v2 with latest firmware upgrade. I have no problems when I use the PC's, but when I connect my MacBook running MAC OS X 10.5 Leopard, my Netgear router would freeze up and I cannot get internet connection on any of my laptops. When I would disconnect all my PC's and use only my Macbook, the router still freezes up. I went from using WPA w/ no MAC Address filtering, called apple and was told to go down to WEP 128-bit, and still have problems. I used no encryption and still have problems. I really like my Macbook but the only way I can connect is through ethernet cable. I really do not want to buy a linksys(friend has linksys w/out problems) if I do not have to. Please help!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Netgear is known for not being the most Mac friendly of hardware, but then it's what I use at home, without any problems. I'd say look to make sure the Mac is set up correctly, as in it has the correct ip settings and mask. If it's trying to use the same address that the router, or modem, has, then things will stop working.


----------



## redbloodangel (Feb 24, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> Netgear is known for not being the most Mac friendly of hardware, but then it's what I use at home, without any problems. I'd say look to make sure the Mac is set up correctly, as in it has the correct ip settings and mask. If it's trying to use the same address that the router, or modem, has, then things will stop working.


I checked the ip address of the Mac, and it is set correctly. The Mac acquired an IP from the router(DHCP).


----------



## slices17 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am having the same/similar problem. We just got a MacBook two days ago. We have it connected to our Netgear WPN824 wireless router. No problems checking email, accessing iTunes, surfing the web, etc.. However, when we tried to download software updates from Apple, the download would start and then freeze. When it froze, it put my router into some confused state so that my other laptops at home wouldn't be able to connect to the router either.

Is there a solution for this?

Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is internet sharing on?


----------



## slices17 (Jun 8, 2009)

Internet sharing? Is it a setting on the Macbook? Or is it a setting on the router?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, it'd be on the Macbook. Goto System Preferences and click on Sharing and look to see if it has a check mark next to it.


----------

